# 2006 Structural/Seismic Design Manual Vol1



## hank89 (Jun 26, 2008)

Has anyone taken a look at this book. I purchased it to take the SEI in October and the errors in this book are troubling.

Example 1. Given: "Elementary School with a capacity greater than 250"

The occupancy category is not Category II.

Example 3. Given Ss=0.573g and Site Class=D

The site coefficient (Fa) can not be 1.43

I am by no means an expert in seismic design, but if this book can't get the basic stuff correct, how can I trust anything else.

I've got the third printing and I don't see this addressed in the errata.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 26, 2008)

^^ I don't have the book infront of me but I'll take a look at it when I get home.

If you like those errors, take a look at the collector example. The minimum diaphram force will control the design.

Also, there's an example in volume II in which a steel beam in a light frame building is designed to the 9th edition ASD and not the 13th edition.

I feel your pain. :smileyballs:


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 26, 2008)

hank89,

I've looked at the problems you spoke of. I have the 4th printing and it seems that examples "i" and 3 have been corrected. I don't see anything wrong with them in my version.

Here's the errata for the 1st-3rd printings of volume 1.

http://www.iccsafe.org/cs/codes/errata/200...-3_Printing.pdf

I hope this helps!


----------

